# The paphiopedilum groups...



## The Orchid Boy (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok I know of some paphiopedilum groups like maudiae, parvisapalum, cochlopetalum, and I can think of one more, the group Paph. bellatullum is in (can't think of the name). Are there any more groups? What clasifies if a paph goes into a particular group? I've been curious about this for a long time but didn't find a real answer...


----------



## Cheyenne (Sep 13, 2012)

Try to get your hands on a book like Harold Koopowitz's Tropical Slipper Orchids. I think it goes through moat of that info. I haven't read it in a while, I think I will get it out.


----------



## Justin (Sep 13, 2012)

http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphspecies/index.html


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 13, 2012)

The groups you refer to are considered either subgenera or sections of genus Paphiopedilum, depending on whose classification system you look at. I think the following names would be recognizable to most Paph growers, though not accepted by all taxonomists (some example species follow each name):

Cochlopetalum (sequential flowering species like primulinum and glaucophyllum)

Brachypetalum (bellatulum, niveum, concolor, etc.)

Parvisepalum (delenatii, malipoense,armeniacum, etc.)

Coryopedilum (multifloral species like rothschildianum, sanderianum, philippinense, etc.)

Pardalopetalum (the other multifloral group, like haynaldianum, lowii, parishii)

Barbata (or Sigmatopetalum) (Though 'Maudiae-type' is a purely horticultural designation it basically falls within Barbata, species like callosum, sukhakulii, appletonianum)

Paphiopedilum (the bulldog or 'complex' hybrids come mostly from these species, like gratrixianum, charlesworthii, fairrieanum, hirsutissimum)

Classification traditionally depended on examination of physical characteristics and using those characteristics to separate the 'groups'. Increasingly genetic analysis is used to clarify the relationships. Either way it should reflect the actual evolutionary relationships. You really do need to look at some comprehensive references to learn the technical distinctions, but you can come to recognize them with a little practice without knowing the technicalities. Slipperorchids.info has a good survey of various taxonomic systems with full lists of species, and the Internet Orchids Species Photo Encyclopedia has very good photos for visual comparisons and some botanical details.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 13, 2012)

I would also add insigne (consist of species like gratrixianum, villosum, barbigerum, helenae, etc)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2012)

slipper orchid info.


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2012)

eggshells said:


> I would also add insigne (consist of species like gratrixianum, villosum, barbigerum, helenae, etc)



Those are just more of the Paphiopedilum subgenera ( or section)


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2012)

And the newly discovered Paph cahanii (spelling??) is now a 9th section (all by itself):

megastaminode.


----------



## silence882 (Sep 14, 2012)

I find it helps to visualize the distinct groups by showing the bloom photos side by side. Using Braem's 6 subgenera classification, you get the following:

Subgenus Parvisepalum:






Subgenus Brachypetalum:





Subgenus Paphiopedilum:





Subgenus Sigmatopetalum (a.k.a. barbata types, Maudiae types):





Subgenus Polyantha (simultaneous multiflorals [i.e. all buds in bloom at the same time]):





Subgenus Cochlopetalum (sequential multiflorals [i.e. new blooms open as old blooms fade]):





You can further narrow down each of the above groups using flower and plant morphology. That can get pretty complicated, though, depending on how specific you want to be. If you like being very specific, there's more information located here:
http://www.slipperorchids.info/taxonomy/index.html

This was a nice neat classification system until Paph. canhii was discovered. It seems to be intermediate between Parvisepalum and Sigmatopetalum. However, morphological and molecular evidence points to Parvisepalum and Sigmatopetalum being the most distantly related subgenera among the Paphiopedilums. Where exactly Paph. canhii belongs is, as far as I have heard, still up in the air, with no molecular analysis yet performed. Subgenus Megastaminodium was created for it, but I have not seen a good explanation of how this new subgenus relates to the others.

--Stephen


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks Stephen

For adding to the confusion, some texts will still have polyantha split between the coryopedilums and the pardopetalums (as Kirk noted above). So as The Orchid Boy goes through various texts he'll know that Polyantha is synonamous with the multi floral groups listed as cory and pardopetalum.

And I think Megastaminodium is Braem's new baby, so I wouldn't expect to see any molecular/DNA data to justify it in your presented dvisions (based on Braem).


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow Stephen, thanks for that great overview!!!! I hope you allow me to save these pics to my pc!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2012)

Very helpful compilation, Stephen. Thanks!


----------



## silence882 (Sep 17, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Wow Stephen, thanks for that great overview!!!! I hope you allow me to save these pics to my pc!!! Jean



Of course! Download and keep whatever you'd like.

There's more info on the data sheets for each subgenus here:
http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/index.html

--Stephen


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Sep 21, 2012)

That was some nice info and pictures Stephen. Thanks!


----------

